# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  أفضل الجامعات حسب الترتيب العالمي

## فهد

*الترتيب**الجامعة**البلد**الترتيب**الجامعة**البلد**1*
*هارفارد*
*أمريكا*
*302*
*تشيجيانج*
*الصين*
*2*
*ستانفورد*
*امريكا*
*303*
*بلرايلان*
*إسرائيل*
*3*
*كايفورنيا - بيركلى*
*أمريكا*
*304*
*بن جوريون*
*إسرائيل*
*4*
*كامبريدج*
*بريطانيا*
*305*
*بريجهام يونج*
*أمريكا*
*5*
*معهد ماساشوسيتش - للتكنولوجيا*
*بريطانيا*
*306*
*جامعة سيتى*
*الصين*
*6*
*معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا*
*أمريكا*
*307*
*جامعة نيويورك – سيتى كول*
*أمريكا*
*7*
*كولومبيا*
*أمريكا*
*197*
*وارويك*
*بريطانيا*
*8*
*برينستون*
*أمريكا*
*198*
*جامعة الكومنولث - فيرجينيا*
*أمريكا*
*9*
*شيكاغو*
*أمريكا*
*199*
*جامعة فيرجينيا للتكنولوجيا*
*أمريكا*
*10*
*أوكسفورد*
*أمريكا*
*200*
*معهد وايز مان للعلوم*
*إسرائيل*
*11*
*بيل*
*أمريكا*
*201*


*12*
*كورنيل*
*أمريكا*
*202*
*جامعة تشالمرز للتكنولوجيا*
*السويد*
*13*
*جامعة كاليفورنيا – لوس أنجلوس*
*أمريكا*
*203*
*جامعة تشارلز - براغ*
*التشيك*
*14*
*جامعة كاليفورنيا – سان دييجو*
*أمريكا*
*204*
*الجامعة الصينية*
*الصين*
*15*
*بنسيلفانيا*
*أمريكا*
*205*
*جامعة هانوزى*
*كندا*
*16*
*جامعة واشنطن – سياتل*
*أمريكا*
*206*
*كية العلوم التطبيقية*
*فرنسا*
*17*
*جامعة ويسكونسين – ماديسون*
*أمريكا*
*207*
*كلية الفيزياء والكيمياء الصناعية*
*فرنسا*
*18*
*جامعة كاليفورنيا – سان فرانسيسكو*
*أمريكا*
*208*
*جورج واشنطن*
*أمريكا*
*19*
*طوكيو*
*أمريكا*
*209*
*جورج تاون*
*أمريكا*
*20*
*جونز هوبكنز*
*أمريكا*
*210*


*21*
*جامعة ميتشجان – آن أربو*
*أمريكا*
*211*
*هيروشيما*
*اليابان*
*22*
*هول لندن*
*أمريكا*
*212*
*جامعة هونج كونج للعلوم والتكنولوجيا*
*الصين*
*23*
*كيوتو*
*اليابان*
*213*
*كيو*
*اليابان*
*24*
*معهد التكنولوجيا الإتحادى*
*سويسرا*
*214*

*اليابان*
*25*
*تورنتو*
*كندا*
*215*
*المعهد الكورى المتقدم للعلوم والتكنولوجيا*
*كوريا الجنوبية*
*278*
*جامعة توتردام*
*امريكا*
*216*
*كلية لندن للإقتصاد*
*بريطانيا*
*279*
*اوريجون* 
*أمريكا*
*217*
*كلية لندن للصحة العامة وطب المناطق الحرة* 
*بريطانيا*
*280*
*أوتاجو*
*كندا*
*218*
*جامعة لويزيانا*
*أمريكا*
*281*
*أوتاوا*
*نيوزيلاندا*
*219*
*جامعة ماكوارى*
*استراليا*
*282*
*ريدينج*
*بريطانبا*
*220*
*جامعة الطب - فيينا*
*النمسا*
*283*
*ساسكاتشيوان*
*كندا*
*221*
*موناش*
*استراليا*
*284*
*جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا* 
*الصين*
*222*
*كلية ماونت سيناء للطب*
*أمريكا*
*285*
*جامعة ثاوث كارولينا*
*أمريكا*
*223*
*تانجينج*
*الصين*
*286*
*ساوث فلوريدا*
*أمريكا*
*224*
*الجامعة النرويجية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا*
*النرويج*
*287*
*سانت اندروز*
*بريطانيا*
*225*
*بكين*
*الصين*
*288*
*شتوجارت*
*المانيا*
*226*
*كوينز*
*كندا*
*289*
*مركز العلوم الصحية بجامعة تكساس سان انطونيو*
*أمريكا*
*495*
*توكوشيما*
*اليابان*
*290*
*الفرع الطبى لجامعة تكساس - جالفستون*
*أمريكا*
*496*
*ترومسو*
*النرويج*
*291*
*جامعة تولوز*
*فرنسا*
*497*
*جامعة ويلز* 
*أسبانيا*
*292*
*فيرمونت*
*أمريكا*
*498*
*وايومنج*
*أمريكا*
*293*
*فيكتوريا*
*كندا*
*499*
*زارجوزا( سراقسط)*
*أسبانيا*
*294*
*وانرلو*
*كندا*
*500*
*يونيتيت ستيث*
*أمريكا*
*295*
*ويسترن اونتاريو*
*كندا*
*501*
*جامعة فيكتوريا*
*أمريكا*
*296*
*يورك*
*بريطانبا*
*502*
*جامعة فيينا*
*النمسا*
*297*
*ولك فورست*
*أمريكا*
*503*
*تشونجشان*
*الصين*
*298*
*جامعة واشنطن*
*أمريكا*

*299*
*وين ستيت*
*أمريكا*

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم موضوع جميل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بلرايلان
*إسرائيل*
*3*
بن جوريون
*إسرائيل*
*4*

معهد وايز مان للعلوم
*إسرائيل*
*11*

تلات جامعات صهيونية بالمقابل ولا جامعة عربية ..
هدا دليل التقدم والرقي بالمستوى التعليمي ببلادنا العربي 

بارك الله بك اخي كاتب الموضوع 
في ميزان حسناتك 
[/align]

----------

